# Offensive Mismatches



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As is known by most observers, the Triangle does not operate according to set plays, but is based on defensive recognition. The defense determines when to move, where to pass, and how to cut. One of the most important principles of any offense, especially the Triangle, is to take advantage of mismatches in the post. While other systems employ set plays, the Triangle can quickly exploit mismatches within the offensive flow and with only a few adjustments.
> 
> *Diagram 1*
> 
> ...


http://forums.lakersground.net/blog.php/2009/04/30/offensive-mismatches/


----------

